# the before and after



## chefjamesscott (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello all, I thought it best that I place a thread showing where we are at present moment but also chronicling where it is that we wish to go.

I own a restaurant located on the campus of the university of regina, regina, sask.

The end plan is for the following tanks from the left as you come in along the walls, for sake of space ill just list the sizes.( we presently own all tanks just have to pick up 2 of them)

10foot 300g, ? 45g corner(not sure if we are leaving it in place, 8 foot 420g, 4 foot custom 140g, 6 foot drilled 180g(possible sw), 8 foot ocean images limited edition 300g, 5 1/2 foot custom 150g, 6 foot 180g, 5 foot 168g drilled (will be sw), 4 foot 100g, there will also be my private tank a marineland 80g bowfront pond system with a built in 35g sump.

Since we are located in a restaurant setting I do have a fountain pop system which gives me constant access to co2, and I am considering the viability of doing a splice off of that to set up at least 2 of the tanks as planted. Presently I have 3 of the tanks with plants in them

here are the way/before it looks now

55g electric johani tank 









75g frontosa wc/f1









45g corner flitter/ arowana grow tank-he swims with dinner 









100g hap 44, jewel, salvini grow tank, the goldfish were rehomes that I am trying to rehome myself 









140g 8 bleekeri, 3 front, 2 ripsaw cat, 2 raphael cat, 2 cuvier bichir -sort of a grow out tank 









180g empty about to be cleaned up and sump plumbed in 









300g 2 pacu(rehome), 3 iri shark (rehome), 2 dwarf snakehead, 3 green terror, 2 red zebra kenyi, 10 various cats and various cory cats, and guppies for snakehead to eat (the 168 is in the way so no good picture)









150g cycling debating what to put in but am leaning toward rehome my bleekeri or my fronts or making it a flitter tank with mosses growing all over the decor I simply had to do one tank that has a children wow factor and kiddies love the decor 









180g the focus of this tank will be my zilli tilapia so the rehome of other fish from here has begun the kenyi an green terror came out of here 









75g grow out with one of my breeder pair of angels waiting for their permanent home in my fish room being done in my basement will move the angels to another tank here if the african fry cause issue 









100g will act as room divider of sorts recent used tank purchase being cleaned this weekend and resiliconed it will be the new home for my zebra tilapia bonita who is presently in my private office tank the second picture here

















80g bow w/35g sump marineland system will become my new private office tank 









168g 5ft tall that will go where angel tank is 









so there you have allsoupedup as it sits today, a work in progress that I hope to have moderatly completed by summers end for the start of the fall semester when people come back to school

and my main purpose here is to garner as much thoughts on how to plant out at least 2 of the tanks when its all said and done, the pacu tank is a no go as I found out that pacu eat plants lolol


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

It all depends on the size of the CO2 tank you can get. I work in a lab so we get the huge 5ft tall CO2 tanks that run incubators for several weeks. One of those would probably work for both of your giant tanks for a few weeks. It also depends on the efficiency of your diffusion system. If you use a three foot long by 3inch wide Rex grigg style reactor you would get nearly 100% efficiency in dissolving the CO2. This would really help with how much CO2 you would need to keep it in the right ppm range.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For tanks that large, I think you definitely need a reactor as jmontee mentioned. It also depends on how much light you want to have and how you want to plant these (what type of plants and how dense) . 

-Dave


----------



## veedubdrouin (Feb 20, 2008)

I think you're suffering from MTS. LOL! That would be awesome to see these tanks fully planted


----------



## chefjamesscott (Apr 2, 2009)

veedubdrouin said:


> I think you're suffering from MTS. LOL! That would be awesome to see these tanks fully planted


 ahhahahahahhah

not so much mts as business

what im doing in regards to planting some of these babies is just gonna sit back an soak in the advice that people give me here cause I know 0 about c02 or any such stuff, I can keep fish quite well but when it comes to plants I know nothing really. I want to keep myself from ending up like this :frusty:

so after watching the video I got directed to by the person who did the esquire house tank I was directed here, so here I am being a sponge


----------

